# eGo ONE now at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Petite yet powerful, eGo ONE is the One device for everyone. Adhering to this concept, eGo ONE stands out from different kinds of e-cig products by using two types of changeable atomizer head to cater for different vaping methods: mouth inhale, mouth to lung inhale or direct lung inhale.


Two Types of Coils:

eGo ONE CL 1.0ohm is especially suitable for mouth inhale.

eGo ONE CL 0.5ohm is especially suitable for mouth to lung inhale or direct lung inhale. The sub ohm coil can easily create huge vapor production. With its loose draw, it is perfect for any cloud chasing enthusiast.


Specification:
Length:105
Atomizer Capacity: 1.8
Battery Capacity: 1100mAh
Color: Silver
eGo ONE Atomizer Head: 

Height: 25.5mm
Diameter: 19mm
Resistance: 0.5/1.0ohm

Includes:

1 * eGo ONE Battery
1 * eGo ONE Atomizer Tube 
2 * eGo ONE CL Atomizer Head (0.5/1.0ohm)
1 * eGo ONE Atomizer Base
1 * eGo ONE Mouthpiece (Metal)
1 * eGo ONE Mouthpiece (Organic glass) 
1 * USB Cable
1 * Manual and Warranty Card

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/ego-one

See Spinfuel's review on Youtube:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/9TaEJfm980s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

A little video of the eGo One in action. Excuse BigGuy, he's not photogenic at all 

Want to do a full review on this little mod soon but for now all I can say is WOW!!! This little sucker is just mind blowing. I watched a couple reviews before bringing some in and was really impressed but didn't expect it perform as good as it does.

Flavour - NOM!!!
Cloud Production - It's crazy what this thing can do. Really chuffed and haven't even tried the 0,5ohm coil yet.
Size - Well you can see. Stealth vape of note. 
Looks - Simple and stylish
Airflow - Adjustable 

The only minor downside for some would be the size of the tank and that it's a 1100mah but in saying that it lasted me a good 5 hrs + yesterday and I was using it stukkend. I change my flavs often so teh tank size suits me.

Hats off to Joyetech. They have produced a winner here and I hear they have more up their sleeve for the eGo One in the future. Maybe a RBA or RDA I would imagine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

I am ssssoooo tempted


----------



## Humbolt

So much want


----------



## Sir Vape

2 left


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> 2 left


Must resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

